# Acoustic Clinic with Jeff Martin



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

A chance to sit with Jeff Martin




> Long & McQuade Ottawa, Gibson and Traynor are thrilled to present an intimate clinic with ex-Tea Party frontman, Jeff Martin.
> 
> Before his headlining show at Barrymore's, Jeff will take part in an acoustic session at Mavericks from 6 to 7pm.
> 
> ...


----------

